# Who's Cold Tonight?



## Batz (27/5/12)

Forecast is for 5c tonight, that'll equate to around 8c here...I've got the stove in the bar room happening, having a beer and keeping warm.





batz


----------



## stillscottish (27/5/12)

Batz said:


> Forecast is for 5c tonight, that'll equate to around 8c here...I've got the stove in the bar room happening, having a beer and keeping warm.
> 
> View attachment 54815
> 
> ...



Lovely and warm here at work


----------



## bradsbrew (27/5/12)

Global warming my arse!


----------



## 2much2spend (27/5/12)

a bit chilly, but someone keeps drinking my Janette's brown every time
i look in the glass its all empty!

i feel for my dog, maybe i should let him inside?
<_<


----------



## roverfj1200 (27/5/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Global warming my arse!



When will it kick in.......I ain't got all night.


----------



## raven19 (27/5/12)

Was -2 deg the other night, one of the coldest spots in the Adelaide Hills here!

Ironically I am enjoying an EISBock atm.


----------



## Hubert (27/5/12)

Downright freezing here. Had to turn the fan to winter and put slippers on. Getting down to 11 or so tonight, definitely blanket weather too.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (27/5/12)

I have just moved to dalby and have experienced some ******* cold weather. Has been in th minuses quite a few times now.


----------



## Rob S (27/5/12)

We ran out of gas Friday night. Elgas don't deliver until Monday. Friday night was ok as it was overcast that day. Last night we were out. Tonight its so cold I'm finding it hard to function. Lucky for electric blankets.


----------



## Batz (27/5/12)

2much2spend said:


> i feel for my dog, maybe i should let him inside?
> <_<




Let him inside you scumbag!

I'll hate to tell you were banjo is.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/5/12)

Batz said:


> I'll hate to tell you were banjo is.



In front of that stove on his back?


----------



## Batz (27/5/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> I have just moved to dalby and have experienced some ******* cold weather. Has been in th minuses quite a few times now.




I'll be in Bilo soon, bloody cold there as well.


----------



## Batz (27/5/12)

bradsbrew said:


> In front of that stove on his back?




That easy hey?


----------



## winkle (27/5/12)

Batz said:


> Let him inside you scumbag!
> 
> I'll hate to tell you were banjo is.


Under the covers in your bed I guess  
Thats probably where our cat is......

I was watching Bourdain in Grenada and had to have some rums in sympathy , feeling warm now.


----------



## Screwtop (27/5/12)

At Kingaroy overnight, forecast is for 0C brrrrrrrrrrrr!

Screwy


----------



## The Village Idiot (27/5/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Global warming my arse!




+1 .... Burn some more tyre I say!!


----------



## Batz (27/5/12)

winkle said:


> Under the covers in your bed I guess




No that's one thing he can't do that I can, oh and I don't chase birdies either.


----------



## Mattress (27/5/12)

You guys are soft.  

http://www.bom.gov.au/act/forecasts/canberra.shtml


----------



## Oatlands Brewer (27/5/12)

yup cold here too........

but its Tassie its always ferkin cold..


----------



## winkle (27/5/12)

Anything under 10 sucks serious arse.


----------



## Yob (27/5/12)

HTFU.. soft Northeners... if it aint minus... it aint cold..

:icon_cheers:


----------



## TasChris (27/5/12)

You got to love rain and cold if you live in Tas.
Here is the weeks forecast.. winter hasn't even started yet
NWtas forecast

185 mm for the month so far

No wonder I burn 15-20 tonnes of wood per year

Cheers
Chris


----------



## yum beer (27/5/12)

Bloody whingers, 

Ive been putting beers in the fridge to keep em warm...FFS


----------



## homebrewkid (27/5/12)

yum beer said:


> Bloody whingers,
> 
> Ive been putting beers in the fridge to keep em warm...FFS





im in campbelltown but my parents are at bendick murrell not far from you my brother is coming down from QLD on friday and we going dirt bike riding down your way not looking forward to the cold even though its freezing here.

cheers: HBK


----------



## kdaust (27/5/12)

Rob S said:


> *We ran out of gas Friday night.* Elgas don't deliver until Monday. Friday night was ok as it was overcast that day. Last night we were out. Tonight its so cold I'm finding it hard to function. Lucky for electric blankets.



Lol. First thing I thought was co2. Oh noz.


----------



## Tony (27/5/12)

this was 7am on my way to work a few days ago


----------



## Desert Brewer (27/5/12)

Scorcher here tonight - 5 degrees - winter hasnt even started Alice Springs 7 days


----------



## BobtheBrewer (27/5/12)

yum beer said:


> Bloody whingers,
> 
> Ive been putting beers in the fridge to keep em warm...FFS



I couldn't live there. Born in Stanthorpe, and I remember rolling up papers to deliver when the large thermometer in the front of the shop read 6 degs Farenheit.
Our dog used to walk over ponds. I hate the fucken cold!


----------



## HBHB (27/5/12)

Can't even bring myself to sit outside under the gas heater and enjoy a stout. Pea and Ham soup time.......now there's an idea. 

Trust everyone's had a great weekend.

Martin


----------



## Brewer_010 (27/5/12)

Just had a dram of 12 yo Talisker...now I'm toasty warm.


----------



## yum beer (27/5/12)

homebrewkid said:


> im in campbelltown but my parents are at bendick murrell not far from you my brother is coming down from QLD on friday and we going dirt bike riding down your way not looking forward to the cold even though its freezing here.
> 
> cheers: HBK




bring some woolies mate, its been bloody cold.....looking forward to winter.


----------



## yum beer (27/5/12)

Tony said:


> this was 7am on my way to work a few days ago



8.00am Thursday morning, -3c.


----------



## TidalPete (27/5/12)

After being born down south all you Qld wannabees blowins should be used to cold weather by now.
11 deg c ATM with an expected minimum of shuuddder  7 deg c.
Hoping & praying that this temperature report doesn't equate to another avalanche of feral invaders from the south? 
We are FULL overloaded to the gunwales so please report to Christmas Island for debriefing.

TP


----------



## SJW (27/5/12)

Just finished the last of a 6 pack of that Zywiec Polish Porter some guys were talking about a few days ago. At 9.5% I am nice and warm, about to watch the F1 from Monaco. Time to grab the bottle of Grappa now 
http://www.weatherzone.com.au/nsw/hunter/maitland
7 deg C here so its a bit fresh too


----------



## TidalPete (27/5/12)

SJW. :beer: 
You missed my last post by seconds. Not sure if that counts for anything? :lol: 

TP


----------



## Bribie G (27/5/12)

Growing up in the UK living in a cardboard box in the middle of the road, we all had our weekly bath in the horse trough and my job was to go down there with the axe to break up the ice on the surface. Uncle Jack's family used to sneer at us because their horse trough was completely frozen solid.


----------



## domfergo (27/5/12)

It's all relative! I recon it's freezing here and it might get down to 19 tonight! 

Cheers from Kakadu!


----------



## TidalPete (27/5/12)

Bribie G said:


> Growing up in the UK living in a cardboard box in the middle of the road, we all had our weekly bath in the horse trough and my job was to go down there with the axe to break up the ice on the surface. Uncle Jack's family used to sneer at us because their horse trough was completely frozen solid.



:lol: :lol: You're soooo cool Bribie old son. 
LLTQ :beerbang: Happy Anniversary! :super: 

TP


----------



## Phoney (27/5/12)

I went surfing today. Water is a balmy 21C and it was pretty nice and warm in the sun.... when the wind wasnt blowing.


I reckon it'll probably be the last surf of the season though.


----------



## Tony (27/5/12)

TidalPete said:


> After being born down south all you Qld wannabees blowins should be used to cold weather by now.
> 11 deg c ATM with an expected minimum of shuuddder  7 deg c.
> Hoping & praying that this temperature report doesn't equate to another avalanche of feral invaders from the south?
> We are FULL overloaded to the gunwales so please report to Christmas Island for debriefing.
> ...



Oh your kidding me 

everytime i get stuck behind some slowarsed shocking driver, the car has Qld plates and oh my lord arnt they breeding fast here. I know where the invasion is


----------



## TidalPete (27/5/12)

Tony said:


> Oh your kidding me
> 
> everytime i get stuck behind some slowarsed shocking driver, the car has Qld plates and oh my lord arnt they breeding fast here. I know where the invasion is



Ha ha ha Tony. :beer: 
I think you'll find they're only back to see their mothers or just passing through on the way to Victoria to do the same.
No further comments about blowins or mummy's boys from me tonight. Good luck to you mate. :icon_cheers: 



TP


----------



## Muggus (27/5/12)

Tony said:


> Oh your kidding me
> 
> everytime i get stuck behind some slowarsed shocking driver, the car has Qld plates and oh my lord arnt they breeding fast here. I know where the invasion is


Yeah, looks like cane toads have migrated down south as far as the Hunter...tell tale sign is having XXXX Gold on tap in every pub.  
Yet to get down as far as Sydney...they don't know what XXXX is down there...yet


----------



## TidalPete (27/5/12)

In both my past & present homes on the Sunshine Coast over the last 28 years I have been the only Qld-born ratepayer in the street. <_< 
*You're being invaded???*  

Six SOO's & counting.  

TP

PS ---


> No further comments


 I lied!


----------



## QldKev (28/5/12)

It's cold up here too. If it gets any colder the ale in the laundry sink will need some warming, It got up to 18.6 yesterday without any ice cubes, and was on 18.2 this morning. My home office is bloody freezing, its dropped to 17.3 in there. I'm going to have to invest in a heater I think. 


QldKev


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/5/12)

Time to brew.


----------



## Rowy (28/5/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Time to brew.



I'll be mashing in in about half an hour myself me lud :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (28/5/12)

TidalPete said:


> In both my past & present homes on the Sunshine Coast over the last 28 years I have been the only Qld-born ratepayer in the street. <_<
> *You're being invaded???*
> 
> 
> ...




It is not easy to see how the more extreme forms of nationalism can long survive when men have seen the Earth in its true perspective as a single small globe against the stars.

Not as cold tonight hey?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (28/5/12)

Batz said:


> It is not easy to see how the more extreme forms of nationalism can long survive when men have seen the Earth in its true perspective as a single small globe against the stars.
> 
> Not as cold tonight hey?




It's bloody cold in dalby atm. when i got up and went to work at 7am it was 2 below zero and there was ice all over the car windows and frost all over the lawn.


----------



## chrisherberte (28/5/12)

Yea.. brr. Might drop below 20 tonight, time to dig out the Flanny.


----------



## pmash (28/5/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> It's bloody cold in dalby atm. when i got up and went to work at 7am it was 2 below zero and there was ice all over the car windows and frost all over the lawn.




Sooooo, the triple J One Night Stand concert goers are in for chilly night next saturday WALLACE ????


----------



## Truman42 (28/5/12)

When my alarm goes off at 6am and Im spooning up to my wife and she's all warm and nice... But I have to get out of bed to go to work.....then I'm cold. Real cold.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/5/12)

How do you spoon without getting a sore shoulder? I can't seem to get that right.

If I did, happy missus and warm me (she's incubating, and produces lots of body heat).

Goomba


----------



## Truman42 (28/5/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> How do you spoon without getting a sore shoulder? I can't seem to get that right.
> 
> If I did, happy missus and warm me (she's incubating, and produces lots of body heat).
> 
> Goomba



Mate.. I thought that was just me. I do get a sore shoulder, it bloody kills me and I have to turn over the other way for awhile. But usually by early morning its cold and I can put up with it to get the heat from her. The biggest PITA is her hair tickling my face. Have to push it all in and tuck it out the way under her neck..


----------



## bignath (28/5/12)

Truman said:


> When my alarm goes off at 6am and Im spooning up to my wife and she's all warm and nice... But I have to get out of bed to go to work.....then I'm cold. Real cold.






Truman said:


> Mate.. I thought that was just me. I do get a sore shoulder, it bloody kills me and I have to turn over the other way for awhile. But usually by early morning its cold and I can put up with it to get the heat from her. The biggest PITA is her hair tickling my face. Have to push it all in and tuck it out the way under her neck..



You softy.....so romantic truman.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/5/12)

Truman said:


> it bloody kills me and I have to turn over the other way for awhile. But usually by early morning its cold and I can put up with it to get the heat from her. The biggest PITA is her hair tickling my face. Have to push it all in and tuck it out the way under her neck..



Ever walked in on a conversation and let your imagination take over?


----------



## adniels3n (28/5/12)

Truman said:


> Mate.. I thought that was just me. I do get a sore shoulder, it bloody kills me and I have to turn over the other way for awhile. But usually by early morning its cold and I can put up with it to get the heat from her. The biggest PITA is her hair tickling my face. Have to push it all in and tuck it out the way under her neck..



The solution can be found here
http://xkcd.com/335/
15degC in Mt Isa at the moment. Kids are under 2 blankets wearing flannies. Wife is shivering & banging on about reverse cycle aircons. I'm in shorts & shirt with a toucan stout. Warm as you like.


----------



## bignath (28/5/12)

Waiting for footy classifieds to start.....

Was watching 'tricky business' whilst waiting. 

That brunette thats on that show looked cold tonight.... :lol:


----------



## manticle (28/5/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Ever walked in on a conversation and let your imagination take over?



Yep.


----------



## newguy (29/5/12)

Your winter sounds suspiciously like my summer.


----------



## Truman42 (29/5/12)

Muddzy said:


> The solution can be found here
> http://xkcd.com/335/
> 15degC in Mt Isa at the moment. Kids are under 2 blankets wearing flannies. Wife is shivering & banging on about reverse cycle aircons. I'm in shorts & shirt with a toucan stout. Warm as you like.



Thats awesome, just what I need. 

Although the left arm under her neck cupping the right one and the right arm over the top cupping the left one works well too. Certainly keeps the hands warm..


----------



## glenwal (29/5/12)

So how many people here are cold in bed - yet have an electric blanket (or similar) wrapped around their fermenter?


----------



## bignath (29/5/12)

Glen W said:


> So how many people here are cold in bed - yet have an electric blanket (or similar) wrapped around their fermenter?



:lol: :lol: 

"For the love of god, won't someone just think of the beer"!


----------



## Phoney (29/5/12)

I'm flying out to Vegas on Thursday. Here's the forecast for the next 4 days that i'll be there: 38C, 40C, 40C and 40C

Lucky our resort has 8 swimming pools. :super: B)


----------



## 1975sandman (29/5/12)

Darwin Forecast

It's getting down to 20C. Getting a bit chilly!


----------

